# Hymer C524 Shower Tray Cracked



## 106245 (Aug 2, 2007)

Arrgh... my shower tray has now completely cracked around the drain outlet…a common problem I guess as it’s nasty flimsy thin plastic and unsupported at that point, which is exactly where you tread as you enter.

Anyone had any experience of what to do in the circumstances….god knows how much a new shower tray would cost?

Generally it's a lovely van but let down by some poor quality products such as the light over the door and yellowing plastics inside and out.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your problem thehazards - must admit to not finding any quality issues when we had our Hymer, except for the gas struts on the drop down bed..... so either you have been unlucky and someone perhaps forgot to put in the supports for the shower, or else maybe you just jumped up and down in it too much - lol - :BIG:

However, you should contact probably your nearest Hymer dealer, or failing that www.happyhippo.co.uk (I think that is it) it is Peter Hambleton Engineering in Preston, who used to work for the then Madisons, and has an excellent reputation for all things Hymer.

Best of luck

Carol


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

thehazards said:


> Arrgh... my shower tray has now completely cracked around the drain outlet…a common problem I guess as it's nasty flimsy thin plastic and unsupported at that point, which is exactly where you tread as you enter.
> 
> Anyone had any experience of what to do in the circumstances….god knows how much a new shower tray would cost?
> 
> Generally it's a lovely van but let down by some poor quality products such as the light over the door and yellowing plastics inside and out.


Very sorry to hear of your shower tray problem and I think it is pretty rare with a Hymer.
We have had two Hymers, the first a C class and the second a Low profile and we have been very happy with the quality.
Perhaps you have been very unlucky.
Give Peter Hambilton a call


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear that thehazards and you are looking at around £1200 to £1500 - apparently it is quite common - our last hymer went at the side but it did not affect usage. I hate showers you have to walk on to use the bathroom. Hope you find it not too unpleasant financially.

Greenie


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

I have an N&B Arto also part of the Hymer Group, whilst away last weekend I also noted a crack in the shower tray in the drain channel, the van is still in warranty until 30.04.09 but having contacted N&B through the UK dealer they are claiming its not warranty I would be interested in seeing a photo of your cracked shower tray to see if its the same problem I have can you post one? Or PM me with one?


----------



## 118187 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re-Shower Tray Cracked*

I had same problem with my shower tray. My van is 19 yrs old and I cannot afford to splash out on exi new bits. I repaired mine four years ago and it is still leakless! I lightly sanded the crack in the tray and then covered the crack with 3 layers of clear epoxy resin glue. Then,and this was the tricky bit, I drilled through the wooden front panel taking care not to drill into the shower tray. I used a circle cutting drill so that I could just about see under the shower tray with a torch. I could´t figure out a way of taking the front panel away. I bought a tin of expanding polystyrene and squirted this under the drain area. You have to be very careful how much you use. I was a little bit worried in case it lifted the tray but that never happened! Anyway it worked and has done so ever since. The only drawback is that if ever the drain hose ruptures due to old age I will have great difficulty in removing it because it is locked into the polystyrene! I covered the drill hole and all of the front panel with a piece of thin wood and painted it the same colour as the original. You cannot see the repair at all.


----------



## 106245 (Aug 2, 2007)

Kazzy..Sorry to hear about your N&B. I will post a pic tonight. If yours has cracked due to poor materials or insufficient support, then regardless of whether the warranty specifically excludes your shower (which I doubt it does, though it will exclude wear and tear), I'd write to the dealer giving them the opportunity to put it right within the warranty period. Tell them that failing this you'll commision an independent expert to report on the problem and will then take them to the small claims Court (if the expert report is favourable). Then do exactly that and claim for the expert costs, replacement vehicle rental, court costs, new shower tray etc etc. 

Mine cracked 2 years ago around the very small plughole. I then changed the plughole for a larger domestic one that covered the crack. The crack has now migrated and I see it has also cracked up to the moulded channel in which the door runs. I'm waiting to hear the cost of the replacement from Brownhills. If it's too expensive I might take it out and fibreglass it up from the back provided I can stop the fibreglass separting from the plastic moulding.

I wonder whether some of the problem has been caused by sunlight ageing and brittleing of the plastic as some of the other similarly moulded parts (eg the loof lining and rooflight surround) have discoloured. I am certainly going to keep the blinds shut over winter from now on.


----------



## 106245 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi here's the photo. Sorry...the tray needs cleaning but you can wet it at the moment.


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

mine has a slightly different crack, unfortunately the dealer I bought it from Brownhills cannot carry out warranty work as they have lost the franchise, the new dealer Travelworld in Telford have been extremely helpful but N&B are currently saying they will not cover under warranty. I am currently speaking with N&B in Germany to try and resolve the dispute I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi sorry to hear about the problem i had the same on my hymer, hymer wanted £700 plus to repair it, Hamiltons a lot cheaper but still too expensive at the time, i eventually did it myself the new shower tray cost £45 from Hymer 
The job was a pig to do with a full strip down of the bathroom area i had to replace the splash back, that was about £100 from hymer, so I bought a sheet of plastic exactly the same from a local plastics firm for £25, the job was time consuming but in all I saved about £400,
Good luck


----------



## WantstoRoam (Jan 13, 2007)

I also had the shower tray crack on mine around both plug holes. Brownhills Swindon replaced it under warranty. However now got leaking rooflight and windscreen that they say is not covered. Seems like they make the rules up on warranties as they please.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Shower tray*

Hi Kazzy
Re the shower tray on your N&B the info you were given is BSh*t. If your MH is new, when you fill out the registration certificate for a N&B card one of the first questions is have you a bathroom shower query. Contact Polch and explain your problem they are very hot on the warranty subject having had so many disasters with UK dealers.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Now back with a subscription under a new name having posted the topic originally.

The latest is Brownhills wanted £100+vat for a new tray and told me to ring their Hymer UK Preston office who have them in stock. Hymer UK want £215+vat and £20 shipping, so may go back and try to order from Brownhills. Meanwhile a client of mine who used to make shower trays says he can fix it by fibreglassing from behind using a special binder chemical for abs plastic.

I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

this saga is continued under another post: see http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-69095-.html


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I too have had that problem.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-63031-0-days0-orderasc-.html

My van is a Frankia. I suspect that the shower bases all come from the same manufacturer. The problem seems to be lack of support underneath, so when replacing it make sure it is well supported. A temporary repair can easily be done using Sikaflex, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And here, in a previous Autotrail.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-69145-.html

It seems that in order to save weight (and probably money) these shower bases are paper thin. I am given to wondering how it can be cost effective for the manufacturers to keep replacing these rather than just making the adequate for the job in the first place, Alan.


----------



## raybonnar (Jul 29, 2010)

*hi, im a new member.*

my hymer 544 shower tray is badly cracked as well. hymer uk want silly money for new one. can anyone help with advice. thanks ray.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

These people may be of some help.

http://www.cirencesterplastics.co.uk/vacuumformer.htm

Andy


----------

